# Comfortis or Sentinel??



## Winterlily (Oct 13, 2010)

Wasn't sure if this was better in this section or Health - if I chose wrong, can a mod please move? Thanks!

Okay... I have a nearly 5 month old pup, we live in lower NY. She has been on Frontline Plus for 2 months (applied once a month). I really, really don't like it. First, she's scratching still - dunno if that's just her or if she has a couple fleas. (No evidence of them at all.) But more importantly: I have a 5-year-old and it's close to impossible to keep him from touching her at all for the many hours it takes for the stuff to dry (stays oily for days!), and getting him to wash his hands after every single time he just touches her is insane. Plus, each time I apply it, for about a week (until I give in and bathe her), I get hives. So I'm pretty sure I'm allergic to it. Soooo... after much research, it looks like my best bets for internal stuff is Comfortis or Sentinel. We live in a development where there are other dogs (no one is obviously flea-infested, but who knows), a couple stray cats, raccoons, skunks, and the ever present squirrels etc. All of the dog-owners walk their dogs in the same area. I realize neither Comfortis or Sentinel will control ticks (might be an issue around here, but not a huge issue I don't THINK), but which do you guys feel is best for flea control in an area where it's at least possible that she could continue to pick up a new one here and there? I very much do not want them in the house, reproducing. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Sentinel will do next to nothing for fleas if you live in an area that is prone to them. It doesn't actually kill fleas when, it makes them sterile. So they can just chill out and continue to bite and jump around in your home, they just can't reproduce. 

I absolutely detest Frontline. It's ineffective, and I really hate topicals. I have seen so many dogs have reactions to it, and it's no surprise you do as well. Plus, I wouldn't want it anywhere near a child. 

I would go with Comfortis hands down. This company also now make Trifectus (sp?) which is a combo flea/hw oral medication that works great. Only warning with Comfortis is the first time, give half the dose with the morning meal and half the dose with the evening meal, and then ALWAYS give it in conjunction with a full meal, because it can cause the dog to vomit.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I use and love comfortis. Do not give it with the heartworm medicine. I give comfortis at the first of the month and heartworm prevent in the middle of the month. Some dogs can have a reaction if they are given at the same time. Also make sure that while the dogs are on comfortis that they do NOT give high doses of ivermectin such as for sarcoptic mange. I do not like the spot on medicine, there is an increase of cancer where this stuff is applied on the pets.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I use Comfortis on 2 dogs, Trifexis on 1 & then apply topical only when necessary on the other 3. So far Comfortis is my top choice. Trifexis is the combination of Comfortis & Heartworm. My Flea dermitis dog is on Comfortis & awesome result. My mini Poo I decided to try the Trifexis BUT 4 days before her next dose I found 4 fleas, then the next day I gave her a flea bath & found 7. I dosed her 1 day ahead of schedule because I didn't know if I could with the Heartworm dose early. I have had NO problems with Comfortis lasting the full 30 days. Topical's in the south just don't work unless you really don't have a flea problem & just use it as a preventative. I have used Sentinal when I was in Maryland & there were no flea's but I used it as a preventative in case they got a flea & I didn't want them reproducing in my condo.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

3dogs said:


> I was in Maryland & there were no flea's


Aaah, wouldn't that be heaven. 

Frontline doesn't work well on the fleas here plus it is oily and messes up their hair. You're right, it doesn't dry for about 8-12 hours! Fleas are getting immune to frontline where I live. Advantage and Advantage Plus still work well, so that's what I use. It isn't oily and dries right away and doesn't mess up the hair. It is the only one that works the way it is supposed to for us. My last poodle was very sensitive to Advantage. It made her feel ill for a day or two. My current pup has no reaction to it at all. 

I was around before these flea drops. Fleas were a horrendous problem. You had to bathe the dog in Permethrin, which is highly toxic, and then flea spray them every few days, poor dogs. The drops are far better than those days. I used to bug bomb the house and spray the yard every 3 months just to keep the little buggers at bay. It was horrible then. 

I have been told by the groomer to try Comfortis. She says it works well. Maybe I will check it out. I don't like putting this stuff on my dogs, but it works and I don't have fleas so I do it. 

Sentinel doesn't kill the fleas so it is pretty worthless when there are so many fleas in my area.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Comfortis. I'm sold on it. Works great.


----------

